# First DNP experience



## SiberianOaf (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi! You can find in my profile introduction and the reason why I decided to run DNP (also my coach has recommended it to me, and some info from that - I'm ex semipro powerlifter, so my weight isn't just of some pure fat guy searching for a miracle).
I've done my first run before I've found your forum and that happened when I was on my first run while I was searching for sides that were bothering me (to find if DNP had such sides, precisely). I designed the run with the info I've gathered from Reddit, my coach, and some scattered info from Russian forums about bodybuilding.

At the start of the first run, I've been ~147kgs (324 lbs), and based on the info that's "5mg/kg/day" I was planning to run 600-700mg after testing/build-up for a week on lower doses to check how it's going. Spoiler: it wasn't fun... well, it was, actually, pretty fun, but I felt like shit and overdosed at some point (which added quite a bit to the fun in this aspect). I'll translate my diary with comments/dosing, but I'd like to start with tldr.

tldr: Went from 147kg (324lbs) to 140kg (308lbs) in 12 days run with a 1-week pause to establish the result.
Atm having neuralgia, but I'd like to discuss it after the diary.

So, the diary:
*Day 1*: Started with *200mg* in two diff doses: 100mg at 12:05 pm and same at 03:22 pm. Had a bit of a headache, but that might be not 'cause of DNP. Overall felt nothing much and wasn't expecting anything 'cause of no build-up in the blood (was a bit warmer than usually tho). Decided to up the dose the next day. Slept well.
*Day 2*: Upped the dose to *400mg*: *200mg* at 08:12 am and 11:05 am. No sides at all, slept well. The window has been slightly opened (and from this point will be like this all the time).
*Day 3*: *400mg* at 09:05 am, feeling warm and that's all, had a great workout and mood was awesome instead of lethargy, slept well.
*Day 4: 400mg* at 09:15 am, feeling warm and that's all again, planning to up to 500mg next day, and guess what? Slept well.
*Day 5: 500mg* at 08:04 am, first time felt "hit in 3-4 hours after intake", but that resulted in feeling a bit chilly instead of warm, but that's all. I'm pretty sure at this day I've started waking up earlier due to Sahara-style dryness in my mouth (I have it pretty much always, but at this point, the usual stuff was pretty mild compared to this).
*Day 6: 500mg* at 08:15 am, felt the neuralgia for the first time and still don't know the reason: I might've caught it due to open window, training, or hard environment at the work. Sahara keeps coming stronger (that was 10.02.22).
*Day 7: 500mg* at 07:44 am, always feeling warm and almost can't use the blanket and sweating hard (for a few days at this point), Sahara hitting hard, but that's all. Just stay hydrated lmao. Running out of DNP and ordered some more. -3.5 kgs (7.7lbs) in a week felt pretty good and I decided to keep going.
*Day 8: 300mg* at 07:56 am and 10:25 am, decided to split the dose 'cause thought that might keep the neuralgia at bay (still hitting from time to time) and always had the usual: feeling warm, sweaty, and mouth-dry in the morning.
*Day 9: 500mg* in two doses and run out of DNP. Feeling the usual again and overall bearable. Felt some numbness in my arms in the night.
*Day 10: rest day* - DNP still delivering and I have no way to get the stuff. Feeling usual and neuralgia keeps bothering me.
*Day 11: *The pain begins, and mostly because I'm stupid, the reason: got the DNP at 18 pm, had *300mg at 18:45,* and *300mg at 21:45. 
Day 12: *Woken up at 04:30 am due to lethargy and problems with breathing, found out later that they're going away if I'm not lying, so I've started my day at 05:30 am or so. And guess what? I've decided to treat myself with a little bit of DNP: 400mg at 06:43 am, resulting in 1000mg in a span of 12 hours.
And on top of that - I felt fear as part of lethargy, and I let you know - I've grown up in Siberia, ocne I've almost set the wildfire by the accident and I've run in a bear while hiking and never felt fear.
...but that thing - it scared me.

...I guess at this point I understood the formula "5mg/kg/day" isn't always the way to go.
After that, I've decided to stop the run and check how things worked out, meanwhile, I've made an appointment with a cardiologist to check my heart - I was pretty sure the problem was neuralgia, but I'm not so careless to ignore chest pains and just let it be. "Your heart is amazing" cardiologist © and it's even more amazing given the fact that I've been obese for a while, even if I had some muscles. And he said that the thing I've described is 100% neuralgia.

I still want to run the second cycle with something like "400mg/day for 20 days" and I'd like to have some advice on that. I didn't feel any sides at 400mg and had some results, so I think that might be a good choice.

And another concern: neuralgia still f's me up and I still don't sure if I should run the course like that while taking ibuprofen/metamizole/valerian or should I get it fixed and start the cycle then?
I'm pretty sure that cause was else overworking myself in a gym or open window, but discomfort/pain in a chest while running cycle doesn't sound like a good thing, given that I still don't know DNP that well.


----------



## Trump (Feb 21, 2022)

For a start you was at 500mg per week before you would even feel the sides of your first dose. This right here what you have done is probably the biggest reason people get in shit and even die from this shit. Your first run no matter what your size shouldn’t go above 200/250mg depending if you have crystal or powder. 

You need to read a lot more and research there are a ton of threads on here where people have logged there runs. My first 2 DNP runs are logged on here. There are several extremely experienced people on here that have no end of knowledge on this subject. 

At your weight and body fat your going to drop weight fast on just 1 200/250mg per day tablet. At that dose you can train and function normally and also run it for a longer period of time. If you have anymore specific questions feel free to ask. Hopefully @metsfan4life and @Beti ona will show up and add as I know these have a lot of knowledge


----------



## SiberianOaf (Feb 21, 2022)

Trump said:


> For a start you was at 500mg per week before you would even feel the sides of your first dose. This right here what you have done is probably the biggest reason people get in shit and even die from this shit. Your first run no matter what your size shouldn’t go above 200/250mg depending if you have crystal or powder.
> 
> You need to read a lot more and research there are a ton of threads on here where people have logged there runs. My first 2 DNP runs are logged on here. There are several extremely experienced people on here that have no end of knowledge on this subject.
> 
> At your weight and body fat your going to drop weight fast on just 1 200/250mg per day tablet. At that dose you can train and function normally and also run it for a longer period of time. If you have anymore specific questions feel free to ask. Hopefully @metsfan4life and @Beti ona will show up and add as I know these have a lot of knowledge


Thanks, I'll dig deeper. 
Have you ever seen neuralgia as the side of DNP? 
I guess I'll go with 200 to see how things gonna work for me, but I still don't sure about running the cycle now while this bothering me.


----------



## Trump (Feb 21, 2022)

SiberianOaf said:


> Thanks, I'll dig deeper.
> Have you ever seen neuralgia as the side of DNP?
> I guess I'll go with 200 to see how things gonna work for me, but I still don't sure about running the cycle now while this bothering me.


It is a side from what I have read the moment it appears you stop and don’t continue again. I wouldn’t start anymore until you have addressed that issue


----------



## TODAY (Feb 21, 2022)

SiberianOaf said:


> Thanks, I'll dig deeper.
> Have you ever seen neuralgia as the side of DNP?
> I guess I'll go with 200 to see how things gonna work for me, but I still don't sure about running the cycle now while this bothering me.


Let's take a step back here and talk about some fundamentals.

Post an example of your daily diet. Include all weights and measures.


----------



## SiberianOaf (Feb 21, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Let's take a step back here and talk about some fundamentals.
> 
> Post an example of your daily diet. Include all weights and measures.


Here is the breakdown for some days that's been listed in the diary: 
1. 2005 kcal, 135/80/189 p/f/c
2. 2263 kcal, 142/77/250 p/f/c
3. 1921 kcal, 164/81/167 p/f/c
4. 2151 kcal 179/88/184 p/f/c
Mostly stewed/steamed/boiled stuff with some olive oil with mostly complex carbs. 

Mixed rice/vegs/chicken stewed together and packed in boxes to eat in portions for days and stuff similar like that (buckwheat is a pretty common thing to be used instead of rice, for example). 
Close to zero carbs from sweets and stuff.


----------



## SiberianOaf (Feb 21, 2022)

I also got recommended by my endocrinologist to use some semaglutide and growth hormone (that's still legal here), but that was outside of using DNP and I don't know if they stack well.
I've read that GH injection is diminished while you're on DNP but it still works.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 21, 2022)

Muscle problems are common, regardless of whether you drink water or take electrolytes, if you lift hard and sleep little you are not recovering well.

Neuralgia can come from neck and shoulder pain, I always suffer from that when I experience many days of insomnia caused by DNP. Go to massage therapist or physiotherapist.

Your heart should be fine, DNP does not affect this organ, but if you have had problems feeling short of breath, it is quite common and I think it is related to lack of oxygen and we unconsciously think there is a heart problem.

The formula of 5 mg per kilo of weight is the maximum recommended limit, but in no way should anyone reach that limit in their first experience and contact with DNP.

You was basically an idiot, and you know it. There is nothing wrong with it, just learn from the experience and don't abuse the product, use diet and exercis


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 21, 2022)

SiberianOaf said:


> I also got recommended by my endocrinologist to use some semaglutide and growth hormone (that's still legal here), but that was outside of using DNP and I don't know if they stack well.
> I've read that GH injection is diminished while you're on DNP but it still works.



You don't need to throw in more variables at this point, focus on losing fat first, GH is not necessary unless you have heavy muscle mass and use an aas stack, otherwise you're throwing money away. 

You don't need any other extra fat burners, just follow your diet and add moderate amounts of cardio, lift hard, lower your DNP dosage and stick to the plan for 2-3 months.


----------



## SiberianOaf (Feb 21, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> You don't need to throw in more variables at this point, focus on losing fat first, GH is not necessary unless you have heavy muscle mass and use an aas stack, otherwise you're throwing money away.
> 
> You don't need any other extra fat burners, just follow your diet and add moderate amounts of cardio, lift hard, lower your DNP dosage and stick to the plan for 2-3 months.


According to phys-exam at the moment I have around ~92kgs of lean muscle mass, and that's the reason my end-ist recommended me GH (and the reason why I found DNP good). 

So, I guess I'll go clean with just DNP,  semaglutide (to kill dis hunger), and some supplements/isotonic/vitamins to keep my body sound and good. 
I'll drop the dosage to 200mgs and stick to it for 2 weeks to check how things will work out this time, and if this going to be okay - I'll up the dose to 300mg and will have a run for a month in total or so. 

I have around 70 tabs each 100mg and would like to use them in one run, I guess, but I'll see how it works out (dunno why, lol). 

I've read that it's ok to fuel up with some caffeine/taurine before the training so I wouldn't feel like shit: I still have some Lipo 6 Black that I didn't use, would it be okay to use them before the training, or nay-nay?


----------



## Kraken (Feb 21, 2022)

Trump said:


> For a start you was at 500mg per week before you would even feel the sides of your first dose. This right here what you have done is probably the biggest reason people get in shit and even die from this shit. Your first run no matter what your size shouldn’t go above 200/250mg depending if you have crystal or powder.


FAR AND AWAY the most important thing to know and understand about DNP is that it's half life exceeds a day, and is thought to be about 36 hours. So, if you take 200mg daily that will build. It does hit a plateau but because of this effect you need to start at a reasonable does and stick to it for a week, just to be sure you can handle it.


----------



## Trump (Feb 21, 2022)

SiberianOaf said:


> According to phys-exam at the moment I have around ~92kgs of lean muscle mass, and that's the reason my end-ist recommended me GH (and the reason why I found DNP good).
> 
> So, I guess I'll go clean with just DNP,  semaglutide (to kill dis hunger), and some supplements/isotonic/vitamins to keep my body sound and good.
> I'll drop the dosage to 200mgs and stick to it for 2 weeks to check how things will work out this time, and if this going to be okay - I'll up the dose to 300mg and will have a run for a month in total or so.
> ...


35 days at 200mg a day is fine, you can take caffeine and taurine if you like. Lipo 6 black is pretty much just caffeine if I remember rightly


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 21, 2022)

Most of what has been said will be a good reference. Starting out at that high of a dose and never running your “simple and safe” run of DNp is dangerous. Always recommend taking 1 pill (either 200 or 250) for 10-14 days, this will give you a solid base line and ensure you know your body. I get you have a lot of background in the game but DNp is an entirely different ball game. Some people sweat their add off and max out at 200mg and then there are people that like 400 or 600. Thing to take away from that is everyone is different but they all have fine tuned what they have learned on prior cycles. You’re not going to feel those sides immediately due to the half life and and build up in the system. Start taking it all high at once and then going up more - more is not better with DNp. I’ve taken 400mg and 600mg, gotten same results just more sides. That being said, base it on you, your sides and prior knowledges. You can swear your balls off and end up not being able to lift bc too tired and don’t want to move or you can take a lower dose that works for you, be able to lift and live with minor sides and guess what - probably have the same end results. At a higher weight, easier to lose. That being said, if you maintain that loss, don’t expect to consistently lose the same amount each time. DNP will work if it’s legit, just not something that won’t work. Stay safe with it 

400mg might be your dose that provides you minimal sides and allows you to lift. If you can keep the carbs in reason, might be your go to. I can run it for a good while and the tiredness hits me late around 15-16days. Listen to the body, it will tell you when it’s ready for no more


----------



## SiberianOaf (Feb 21, 2022)

Trump said:


> 35 days at 200mg a day is fine, you can take caffeine and taurine if you like. Lipo 6 black is pretty much just caffeine if I remember rightly


Here are supp facts:



So pretty much caffeine, yep. I've felt _warmish_ a few times while using it and that's the reason I'm not sure if that's okay to combine them with DNP (but I've never was above 37.2C (98,96F) on DNP tho).


----------



## Trump (Feb 21, 2022)

SiberianOaf said:


> Here are supp facts:
> View attachment 18648
> 
> 
> So pretty much caffeine, yep. I've felt _warmish_ a few times while using it and that's the reason I'm not sure if that's okay to combine them with DNP (but I've never was above 37.2C (98,96F) on DNP tho).


My body temp doesn’t rise on dnp no matter how hot I feel or how much I am sweating


----------



## SiberianOaf (Feb 21, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> Most of what has been said will be a good reference. Starting out at that high of a dose and never running your “simple and safe” run of DNp is dangerous. Always recommend taking 1 pill (either 200 or 250) for 10-14 days, this will give you a solid base line and ensure you know your body. I get you have a lot of background in the game but DNp is an entirely different ball game. Some people sweat their add off and max out at 200mg and then there are people that like 400 or 600. Thing to take away from that is everyone is different but they all have fine tuned what they have learned on prior cycles. You’re not going to feel those sides immediately due to the half life and and build up in the system. Start taking it all high at once and then going up more - more is not better with DNp. I’ve taken 400mg and 600mg, gotten same results just more sides. That being said, base it on you, your sides and prior knowledges. You can swear your balls off and end up not being able to lift bc too tired and don’t want to move or you can take a lower dose that works for you, be able to lift and live with minor sides and guess what - probably have the same end results. At a higher weight, easier to lose. That being said, if you maintain that loss, don’t expect to consistently lose the same amount each time. DNP will work if it’s legit, just not something that won’t work. Stay safe with it
> 
> 400mg might be your dose that provides you minimal sides and allows you to lift. If you can keep the carbs in reason, might be your go to. I can run it for a good while and the tiredness hits me late around 15-16days. Listen to the body, it will tell you when it’s ready for no more


Thanks for the info! 
So I guess I'll stick to 200mg as I said before and watch how it goes for me in the 2-weeks run. 
Maybe I'll drop with updates from time-to-time just to share some info and if I need some more advice. 
...and now I know that neuralgia can be one of sides and oh well - I gotta live with it for a bit, but I'll try to have it in check.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 21, 2022)

SiberianOaf said:


> Thanks for the info!
> So I guess I'll stick to 200mg as I said before and watch how it goes for me in the 2-weeks run.
> Maybe I'll drop with updates from time-to-time just to share some info and if I need some more advice.
> ...and now I know that neuralgia can be one of sides and oh well - I gotta live with it for a bit, but I'll try to have it in check.


Yeah give your body a solid standard run and see how you do. Every run may be a bit different, that’s why it’s always key to start 1 pill a day for 3 days to ensure no reaction, just bc don’t get a negative reaction the first 10 runs, csn easily have a reaction to it. Be safe on it and learn your body and how you react. Id recommend splitting your dose morning and evening since you’re doing 100mg powder caps. Sides should be low but def doesn’t mean it’s not working


----------



## SiberianOaf (Feb 21, 2022)

metsfan4life said:


> Yeah give your body a solid standard run and see how you do. Every run may be a bit different, that’s why it’s always key to start 1 pill a day for 3 days to ensure no reaction, just bc don’t get a negative reaction the first 10 runs, csn easily have a reaction to it. Be safe on it and learn your body and how you react. Id recommend splitting your dose morning and evening since you’re doing 100mg powder caps. Sides should be low but def doesn’t mean it’s not working


yep, thanks 
Had this kind of mindset when you think "I don't have any sides - thus it's not working", but scales said pretty clearly I'm doing ok -_- 
I'll stick to 200mg/day for 2 weeks and check how it's working compared to my first chaotic run


----------



## Trump (Feb 21, 2022)

With the exception of @MrRippedZilla you have probably got advice from the most knowledgeable guys on this subject on the forum. So follow it and keep us updated with a log, we would all be interested in seeing your progress


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 21, 2022)

Taurine is highly recommended to reduce cramps, it is an impressive amino acid. 

Caffeine or EC is fine, but don't drink too much or your sleep problems will only get worse.

I would save the GH for after a period of clean bulk and a new cut, at this point, I think you will not be getting the best of the product and you will not see your muscle with an improved look. And compared to DNP, GH won't barely help you shred fat.


----------



## Beti ona (Feb 21, 2022)

Trump said:


> My body temp doesn’t rise on dnp no matter how hot I feel or how much I am sweating



I think it's due to the low T3 levels, and low calorie diet, but I never had a fever on DNP.

Only when you are in danger of death will you see the thermometer move up, many times I felt hot or sick, the thermometer still marked a low/normal temperature.


----------



## SiberianOaf (Feb 21, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> Taurine is highly recommended to reduce cramps, it is an impressive amino acid.
> 
> Caffeine or EC is fine, but don't drink too much or your sleep problems will only get worse.
> 
> I would save the GH for after a period of clean bulk and a new cut, at this point, I think you will not be getting the best of the product and you will not see your muscle with an improved look. And compared to DNP, GH won't barely help you shred fat.


Got it, thanks for the awesome info. 
So I'll run a few cycles of hard cutting before using GH. 

I'll also buy some taurine so I won't get cramps - I didn't have them on my first DNP cycle, but I had a feeling "close to cramps" after some workouts. 

I guess I'll keep y'all updated on how things going with my run and I'll ask some more questions if I have any, 'cause today was a good day and I got pretty much all my questions answered and I've been pointed out on how stupid I'm (not like I didn't know it but w/e)


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Feb 21, 2022)

The boys have done a good job helping you here. My small contribution:

The neuralgia might be related to, or might increase the risk of, peripheral neuropathy, which is a major side effect from DNP that isn't correlated to dosage or length of use. I'd recommend fixing the problem if it's pre-existing before hopping on DNP again. If you decide to go ahead with another run anyway, I'd recommend stopping the minute you feel the problem getting worse. This is one of those side effects where the damage is done long before you feel what's going on. Longer you decide to "tough it out", the more damage you do and the longer the recovery will be. PN is a major pain in the ass. Extremely painful.

In terms of dose, it's wrong to advise users to start at 5mg/kg. 2-6mg/kg is what I usually recommend, starting at the low end and titrating up over a period of weeks. If you look into the case reports on DNP-induced deaths, the lack of dose titration is just as big a problem as the total dose itself. In fact, most of the RIP people who were using normal doses, get fucked by the lack of titration - particularly women. Either stay at a lower level, or take the necessary time to work your way up to whatever level you're still comfortable at. Either way works just fine.


----------



## metsfan4life (Feb 21, 2022)

Solid advice from @Beti ona and @MrRippedZilla 

Nothing you can take really compared to dnp but it also comes with consequences that can sneak up on you very quickly if you don’t watch and get too carried away. Def if you have something that doesn’t feel right, stop it, evaluate and fix the problem. On low doses, you’re not going to be super hot unless you’re only eating carbs and sweets. Body temp you’re not really going to notice as far as temp but you’ll def feel the laboring effect


----------



## SiberianOaf (Feb 21, 2022)

MrRippedZilla said:


> The neuralgia might be related to, or might increase the risk of, peripheral neuropathy, which is a major side effect from DNP that isn't correlated to dosage or length of use. I'd recommend fixing the problem if it's pre-existing before hopping on DNP again.


Thanks man, so I guess I'll check how things working out for a few days (while still being at 200mg) and if neuralgia still gonna be there (or getting worse) I'll stop and go to find medical help. 
Just spent some cash visiting cardiologist and heart check-up and I'd like to go without visiting a neurologist if that's possible at all 
...or I'll make a visit in the coming days anyway just to be safe. 
And that's funny that I can't find a Russian term/translation for peripheral neuropathy so I could read about it some more and look into it (wiki page don't have a Russian version lmao), but shit looks tough and nothing that you'd like to joke about


----------



## Allia22 (Mar 29, 2022)

SiberianOaf said:


> Hi! You can find in my profile introduction and the reason why I decided to run DNP (also my coach has recommended it to me, and some info from that - I'm ex semipro powerlifter, so my weight isn't just of some pure fat guy searching for a miracle).
> I've done my first run before I've found your forum and that happened when I was on my first run while I was searching for sides that were bothering me (to find if DNP had such sides, precisely). I designed the run with the info I've gathered from Reddit, my coach, and some scattered info from Russian forums about bodybuilding.
> 
> At the start of the first run, I've been ~147kgs (324 lbs), and based on the info that's "5mg/kg/day" I was planning to run 600-700mg after testing/build-up for a week on lower doses to check how it's going. Spoiler: it wasn't fun... well, it was, actually, pretty fun, but I felt like shit and overdosed at some point (which added quite a bit to the fun in this aspect). I'll translate my diary with comments/dosing, but I'd like to start with tldr.
> ...


Hey, on day 2 of my first cycle and this post made me stick to my guns on starting slowly and patiently. Jesus Christ. I can't believe your coach told you to take this stuff without going over dosage and risks involved.

What do you mean neuralgia when you talk about symptoms? Was it making it hard to think or concentrate, or are you talking about nerve problems?


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 1, 2022)

What lab is your DNP? 

I have 4 heavy cycles under my belt, so I can answer some basic questions you might have. 

Good job losing a lot of weight in 12 days. 

How long do you expect to run the cycle? 

Remember you will only be able to see results one week after stopping DNP due to water weight!


----------



## TODAY (Apr 1, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> What lab is your DNP?
> 
> I have 4 heavy cycles under my belt, so I can answer some basic questions you might have.
> 
> ...


Dear, OP:

The quoted advice is coming from somebody who looks like this:


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 1, 2022)

TODAY said:


> Dear, OP:
> 
> The quoted advice is coming from somebody who looks like this:


My bf% is low enough.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 1, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> My bf% is low enough.


You look like you just emerged from a deep and enduring vegetative state.


And I wish you would've stayed there.


----------



## Send0 (Apr 1, 2022)

TODAY said:


> You look like you just emerged from a deep and enduring vegetative state.
> 
> 
> And I wish you would've stayed there.


I wish he would have eaten. Despite looking like a starving child from Africa, he has a nice natural vtaper and small waisr.

It's a shame he didn't eat more and lift harder. He would have looked pretty decent with a few years of training like that.


----------



## SiberianOaf (May 13, 2022)

I didn't receive updates and main and though the theme has died, so I'll reply now and will update on my results in next message. 


Allia22 said:


> Jesus Christ. I can't believe your coach told you to take this stuff without going over dosage and risks involved.


That's more about me being a retard and not about coach not sayin' me that's easy to overdose - there's a resource in Russian language called "sportwiki" and their "use cases and doses of DNP" aren't... correct, to say the least. 



Allia22 said:


> What do you mean neuralgia when you talk about symptoms? Was it making it hard to think or concentrate, or are you talking about nerve problems?


Nerve problems, Intercostal neuralgia, to be exact. 
I had (and still have sometimes) sharp pain in chest, but that also must be because of me overtraining pecs. 



Allia22 said:


> Hey, on day 2 of my first cycle and this post made me stick to my guns on starting slowly and patiently.


Glad to be helpful tho, don't be stupid like dis guy right here. Goin steady and getting to know how this stuff works on you is the right way.


----------



## SiberianOaf (May 13, 2022)

Hi kings and queens, 'been a while, had some mental drops due to ongoing events, but let's not get political here, shall we? Let's just say I updated my linkedin and tryin to move ASAP.

So, starting this February I had 2 full runs: two half-cycles with the pause after overdose when I started this post and latest full cycle for ~34 days, I'm still on it and have 800 mgs of DNP left and I guess I'll use them in 2 days just to see how I'll feel myself on this dose this time.

In this time I've dropped from 324 lbs (147kgs) to 276 lbs (126kgs), I've stucked on the scales in last two weeks (lost around 2kgs in 2 weeks), but I've lost few cm's in chest/waist/thighs and gained in arms and calves (neck, biceps and calves all being 46 cms, lmao), so that might be because of muscle growth or just the water 'cause of DNP.

First 2 half-cycles felt more tough and maybe that's 'cause of DNP's quality (I've bought from 2 different shops), but I'm more careful for 2nd time. This time I've used 300mgs every day and had more supporting stuff such as DMAA and/or Ephedrine (just checked how they're working for me, DMAA for pretty much whole cycle), ursosan and other stuff... so for some reason I'm feeling better on 300mgs then on 200mgs and both time I've lost around 10-12 kgs, so idk.

But MVP has been Ceraxon/Citicolinum - 1000mgs for 30 days, on the 3rd day I felt like my head has been rebooted and all the apathy just washed away (and I wasn't on the DNP when I started)... but the war started when I was on first cycle so yea, I felt shitty.

I've been in 1500-2200 kcals range for all this time and I had few "cheat days" when I went for 3200 kcal or so, but usually I had some heavy training or cardio on the same day.

So, about the symptoms I had and have on the last cycle:
1. I feel pretty hot, but that's the usual stuff;
2. For some reason I'm not so sweaty this time around, but I had some nights when I woke up in moist bed;
3. Urine is yellow af, usual stuff again;
4. And the main Boss: the SHITS. Holy f bros, I felt like I've been giving birth few times a week, no kidding. I'd gladly trade sweating more 24/7/while training (even so I've drunk like 1.5-2 liters of water every gym session), also being more hot than now with the feeling of the Alien trying to forcefully escape my body. Just remembering this makes my back cover with cold sweat and that's not 'cause of DNP, believe me.
...anyway: eat your fibers, guys, and drink more water. You'll thank me later.

So, to finalize things: I've lost 21kgs already and I'm pretty sure that would be 25kgs after a week from course's ending.

I'm planning to run another course (from the first shop, the stuff I overdosed with, lmao, already waiting for the delivery), 'cause I still want to lose more and my desired weight at the moment is 105-110kgs (231-242lbs). I still have DMAA and I've ordered ephedrine so I could switch them every week - DMAA for the full cycle grew weaker with every week, so switching might help with that.

The end of report.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

And questions time: have anybody here used oxandrolone/primobolan/testosterone (enanthate) in any combination with (or without) DNP?

I also found there is some oral versions of oxandrolone and primobolan, but I had little research about the subject and suspect that my liver might decide to leave my body if I'll stuff it with two kinds of oral anabolics at the same time.
I never used any anabolics or test before though, only some anastrozole and clostilbegyt to normalize/improve hormones in more natural way.


----------



## SiberianOaf (May 13, 2022)

afair @Beti ona you've used Anavar (oxandrolone) with DNP, right? 
Would you recommend it?

I've seen some people recommendning course oxandrolone/primobolan/testosterone and I wonder if it would work with DNP, or should I run somethings like:
1. Another DNP run + Anavar (or raw DNP with some supporting stuff); 
2. Anavar + primobolan + test in 2 weeks after 1st course.


----------



## Beti ona (May 13, 2022)

Sorry, I have never used any Ped, hormone or gear, only fat burners.

People use gear with DNP all the time, but in my opinion, it's not the smartest thing to do because DNP will reduce the potential for muscle and strength gains that gear gives you.

So my suggestion to you is to first lose all the fat you need to lose, then start as natty a growth phase for about 6-8 weeks, then you can add gear to maximize progress.

Anavar is a mild drug, I guess you are just starting out in gear, primobolan is pretty safe too... you should be fine with that though progress will be limited.


----------



## Brum (May 16, 2022)

SiberianOaf said:


> afair @Beti ona you've used Anavar (oxandrolone) with DNP, right?
> Would you recommend it?
> 
> I've seen some people recommendning course oxandrolone/primobolan/testosterone and I wonder if it would work with DNP, or should I run somethings like:
> ...


The popular way of doing things ( if you didnt have a huge amount of fat to lose) would be after a DNP cycle,  test e cycle for 10 to 14 weeks and then another DNP cycle ( 200mg to 400mg p/d) for 2 weeks to take advantage of the anabolic rebound after the first DNP cycle while removing some of the fat gained while on the test e cycle for your 2nd DNP cycle.

If you are actively just trying to lose a large amount of fat, as mentioned by Beti ona, just concentrate on that.

The presure your body is under from DNP i really would stay clear of any oral AAS until at least 7 days after your last DNP dose to clear most of the DNP out of your body.

You've lost 21 plus kgs of fat in 3 months which is a large amount of fat loss. I would be looking at giving the DNP a rest now for 3 to 4 months and concentrate instead on building muscle, the reason for this is it will give your skin a chance to repair itself while you yourself start increasing your strength and getting a more solid foundation. Then in 4 months time get another DNP cycle planned out.

Just keep to a healthy maintence diet, continue resistance training and the fat will continue to come off in those 4 months, the scales just wont show it anywhere near as much, thats when you use the mirror and an old t shirt as your scales as your body shape changes.

Just hitting DNP repeatedly and losing 50kg of fat may sound great but you may be disapointed and deflated by the visual results if you have hanging skin and no muscle under it. Then the mental sides of looking bad may cause the issues that made you put on the fat in the first place.

Well done on the fat loss so far, its a marathon not a sprint, the DNP has given you a sprint start and its now time for a steady pace for the next stage.


----------



## SiberianOaf (May 16, 2022)

@Brum thanks for the info! 


Brum said:


> I would be looking at giving the DNP a rest now for 3 to 4 months


I'm planning to have a 2-4 week pause before next cycle, I've been on the last cycle for ~33 days, so I guess that might be enough. 



Brum said:


> concentrate instead on building muscle, the reason for this is it will give your skin a chance to repair itself while you yourself start increasing your strength and getting a more solid foundation


I'd like to run another cycle so I could stop at 105-110 kgs for some time. I've weighted myself at 124kgs today, so 23 kgs lost so far, that would be losing 14-19 kgs more - pretty much another good cycle for 3-4 weeks at 300-400mgs. 
So I'd be resting for 2 weeks now and will run another cycle for ~whole June.



Brum said:


> but you may be disapointed and deflated by the visual results if you have hanging skin and no muscle under it


I know right - I had similar effect when I lost ~40 kgs in my teens, no proper training, protein management and other stuff. Pure calories defficit - lost a lot of fat, I didn't like spaghetti hands, but I had pretty good chest/pecs I guess  

This time feels and looks different tho - I pavlov'd myself to visit gym every day for 3-4 weeks and after that I've started training with some leet BB guy, so now things looks like I'm building muscles while losing fat on DNP somehow. I don't think I'd be dissapointed with any result tbh, because I know that I can't just rush things to "perfect form". 
I like how I look in the mirror more and more with every passing week, but I'm far from the form I want  



Brum said:


> Just keep to a healthy maintence diet, continue resistance training and the fat will continue to come off in those 4 months


And that's what I'm planning after next cycle: I'd like to try "anavar + primobolan + test" combo, 'cause that's a combo used to reduce some fat while gaining muscle, and it's pretty "beginner friendly", even tho it could be pretty expensive. This might be not so "explosive" as some mainstream/widely used AAS for experienced "chemics", but I never used any AAS so I guess I would feel them good. 
That's what I heard from some experienced guys, at least.


----------



## Brum (May 16, 2022)

SiberianOaf said:


> @Brum thanks for the info!
> 
> I'm planning to have a 2-4 week pause before next cycle, I've been on the last cycle for ~33 days, so I guess that might be enough.
> 
> ...


If you have never used AAS before, then honestly, i would stick to 300 to 500mg of test e pw ONLY. No orals, no other compounds, just test e and a high protein low carb and low fat diet ( with pct on hand)
Its simple and its far cheaper than chucking loads of different things in to the mix and unless you have got down to a low BF % i cant see the cost to reward benefits of anavar or primo.


----------



## SiberianOaf (May 16, 2022)

Brum said:


> If you have never used AAS before, then honestly, i would stick to 300 to 500mg of test e pw ONLY. No orals, no other compounds, just test e and a high protein low carb and low fat diet ( with pct on hand)
> Its simple and its far cheaper than chucking loads of different things in to the mix and unless you have got down to a low BF % i cant see the cost to reward benefits of anavar or primo.


'kay, thanks 
I've developed some interest in AAS after training with pros and after confirming that I could have a pretty decent form, lol

I'd like to try some different courses and I'd like to start with some begginer's stuff and not heavy loaded tren/boldenon/test cycles 
...I'll save it for the time when I'll have 17% or so BF


----------



## Brum (May 16, 2022)

SiberianOaf said:


> 'kay, thanks
> I've developed some interest in AAS after training with pros and after confirming that I could have a pretty decent form, lol
> 
> I'd like to try some different courses and I'd like to start with some begginer's stuff and not heavy loaded tren/boldenon/test cycles
> ...I'll save it for the time when I'll have 17% or so BF


The common beginners error of which i waa guilty of 20 years or so ago was an oral only cycle. Wasted £££ getting minimal return for the effort, diet and money.
Eventually 2 years later i just used test e, gained more lean muscle in that 12 weeks on 500mg pw than in the previous 2 years, i also felt 100 x better in my state of mind.
See how your body reacts to just test e for those 12 weeks as you will still be losing some body fat if on a healty maintenance diet.
You already have the most effective fat burning aid in DNP, so why not do one thing at a time ( lose fat, then build muscle then lose fat again)  rather than trying to mix everything into one ( lose fat and gain muscle at the same time).

If it was as simple as some seem to suggest, fat people would be ripped muscular people in 4 months. It doesnt happen like that for 99% of the world.

You didnt lose shape and put all the weight on in 6 months, even with DNP and AAS and a great diet and doing the most efficient resistance training and cardio each day, it will take time, long term commitment, determination and will power to not fall back into the habits which got you where you were in feb. 

Youve done great on stage 1 of fat loss but give your body a break from harsh chems and also for your body to strengthen


----------



## SiberianOaf (May 16, 2022)

Brum said:


> was an oral only cycle. Wasted £££ getting minimal return for the effort, diet and money.


I have some flashbacks on this one: I've used some ozempic and insulin syringes (HGH in delts) and everything was fine, but once I had some kind of injury and I had to shot myself with painkiller. I've used default syringes and oh Christ - I've shot myself in the buttock and I had blood everywhere, that happened few times 

So that would be a problem if I had to take shots daily, AFAIR in AAS case you have to shot them in buttocks. I won't have problems using insulin syringes tho, but that depends on dosage and if it will fit in such syringe.


----------



## Brum (May 16, 2022)

SiberianOaf said:


> I have some flashbacks on this one: I've used some ozempic and insulin syringes (HGH in delts) and everything was fine, but once I had some kind of injury and I had to shot myself with painkiller. I've used default syringes and oh Christ - I've shot myself in the buttock and I had blood everywhere, that happened few times
> 
> So that would be a problem if I had to take shots daily, AFAIR in AAS case you have to shot them in buttocks. I won't have problems using insulin syringes tho, but that depends on dosage and if it will fit in such syringe.


250mg test e x 1ml , either 2 x per week or 1 x 2ml test e pw. Optimum is 2 x pw to kwep hormone levels level, however i normally just do 1 shot 2ml pw.
Ive always gone for pinning the quads, no twisting can see what im doing and can hold 2ml of oil in one shot with no concerns.
Im going to hit the ventrogluteal tomoz for the first time as that now seems the optimum place for ease and risk free of nerves or vessels.


----------



## Beti ona (May 16, 2022)

SiberianOaf said:


> I'd like to run another cycle so I could stop at 105-110 kgs for some time. I've weighted myself at 124kgs today, so 23 kgs lost so far, that would be losing 14-19 kgs more - pretty much another good cycle for 3-4 weeks at 300-400mgs.
> So I'd be resting for 2 weeks now and will run another cycle for ~whole June.


I don't want to discourage you, but you won't lose 20 pounds of fat on each DNP cycle.


----------



## SiberianOaf (May 16, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> I don't want to discourage you, but you won't lose 20 pounds of fat on each DNP cycle.


Yea, I'm good and I'm fine with pretty much any result if I'm making any progress at all. I've worked a lot on my mental side and I won't be discouraged so easy - trust the process etc. 
So that's just desired outcome, but we'll see how things will sort out.



Brum said:


> Im going to hit the ventrogluteal tomoz for the first time


Lemme know how this works for you - I've thought about pinning quads or delts in future, when I'll be using gears. I've tried  to shot quads once, but I guess I did a bad hit and that was pretty painful


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jun 6, 2022)

I have this plan that will get rid of DNP lethargy, 

It's ECA/Cardarine/T3 along with the DNP.

Will give it a go one day and let you guys know


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I have this plan that will get rid of DNP lethargy,
> 
> It's ECA/Cardarine/T3 along with the DNP.
> 
> Will give it a go one day and let you guys know


WTF... why do you throw more and more drugs at shit?

You know what helps with DNP lethargy? Taking a smaller dose of DNP.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jun 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> WTF... why do you throw more and more drugs at shit?
> 
> You know what helps with DNP lethargy? Taking a smaller dose of DNP.


Good point, I heard of this German source mixing Cardarine in their DNP pills to help. I was just thinking, I've seen a lot of people take one of these to combat the lethargy, but never all of them. I wonder if it would combat the lethargy from orals. 

Sorry if this is a troll post. Is this a troll post?


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Good point, I heard of this German source mixing Cardarine in their DNP pills to help. I was just thinking, I've seen a lot of people take one of these to combat the lethargy, but never all of them. I wonder if it would combat the lethargy from orals.
> 
> Sorry if this is a troll post. Is this a troll post?


Cardarine doesn't do shit for lethargy. It doesn't make you feel energetic. That's not how it works, nor is it how cardarine makes people feel. 

I have the same amount of energy, or lethargy, on DNP with or without cardarine.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jun 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Cardarine doesn't do shit for lethargy. It doesn't make you feel energetic. That's not how it works, nor is it how cardarine makes people feel.
> 
> I have the same amount of energy, or lethargy, on DNP with or without cardarine.


Was that a troll post? I don't wanna get banned again


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jun 6, 2022)

Also will the Cardarine help with cardio on DNP at least


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Was that a troll post? I don't wanna get banned again


You say stupid shit all the time. If you're asking, then I think you already know the answer


----------



## Send0 (Jun 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Also will the Cardarine help with cardio on DNP at least


Cardarine helps with cardio with or without DNP. It increases cardiovascular endurance while you're using it.


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jun 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> Cardarine helps with cardio with or without DNP. It increases cardiovascular endurance while you're using it.


Do you think it's the only SARM worth taking? People on this forum tend to say most sarms arebullshit


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Jun 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You say stupid shit all the time. If you're asking, then I think you already know the answer


Well I'm gonna try to talk less ask more questions like I'm doing now


----------



## TODAY (Jun 6, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Well I'm gonna try to talk less ask more questions like I'm doing now


----------



## GreenAmine (Jun 7, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> Do you think it's the only SARM worth taking? People on this forum tend to say most sarms arebullshit


Cardarine is not a fucking SARM, @Imbecile.Impairedative.


----------



## SiberianOaf (Sep 20, 2022)

Hi Kings, 'been a while.

I had some strange cycles and I've come to tell you a story about dem, but I'll start with tldr of my progress.

*tldr: dropped from 147kgs (324lbs) in February to 115kgs (253lbs) today's morning, weight being in range 113-117 kgs through the week. *

So, I've been on several DNP cycles starting the February, and last one I've been on I've used 300mg dosage every day. Didn't suffer from any sides at all and the run went from "2-4 weeks" to 2 full months. In this cycle I went from 135kgs (297 lbs) to 123kgs (271lbs) or so. 
I tried hard to minimize the sides by using nootrops + lots of vitamins and stuff, and giving in for some cheat days, but I've never crossed 3000 ccal/day mark.

*The Fun Stage, Part 1.* On last 2 weeks of said cycle I've talked with my doc-trainer and we've planned gears cycle for me. And I've been on a cycle:
First 2 weeks 250 testosterone enanthate
Another 8 weeks 500 testosterone enanthate + 30mg winstrol everyday.
I also used some stuff for my joints (mostly increasing vitamins/minerals intake) on the cycle.

*The Fun Stage, Part 2. * On my last week of dnp AND gears I caught corona and I only fully realized it when I've ordered some profiterole for my cheat day and shit tasted like NOTHING. No taste, no dopamine spike, nothink. Just one. Big. Sad.
...and I've continued to be on dnp and gears through recovering checking everyday how I'm feeling, fully realizing those temperature spikes can be tough.
Recovered pretty well and went back to gym after 2 weeks since discovering I had the corona.

I had some problems with managing workloads, but it got better after using some nootrops and vitamins, month and half has passed and I feeling perfectly fine.

I can clearly see that I've lost LOTS of fat and gained LOTS of muscles on DNP+Gears, while losing around 8kgs/18lbs (from 123 to 115) at the same time. 

That's been 25 days since I've been off the cycle and 14 days since I started PCT and I feeling great - didn't lose any muscle and I actually leaned quite a bit to my surprise. 
I also using HGH and clen on PCT, and I'm feeling like it helped me to maintain some muskles.

So, I'm pretty sure through this year there've been more days when DNP been in my blood than days I've been clean, but the stuff worked wonders for me - 300mgs is amoung I barely feel sides and I clearly can feel and see the result.

At the moment I'm considering how I should get rid of my weight: I might use the gears again with a new cycle (seems like stuff works for me fine without any sides, so we thought of the new gears cycle already), or I can use DNP again.

Now I'm sticking to 2500-2700 ccal range diet and working out 3 times a week skipping leg days (due to trauma), I'll see how it works.

I'm pretty sure I won't be ever cycling again with gears+DNP together and I don't recommend it to anybody... but I mean, it worked for me, and I if my health check after PCT will be fine and I have no sides... why not, I guess?

I'll probably update the log again when I hit my desired goal or if I gonna use DNP again with some fun results that you might find interesting. And maybe I'll include some before/after images.

...and I'm surely like my form in the mirror more with every passing week, and shit feeling good, fr


----------



## Beti ona (Sep 21, 2022)

It looks like you still have a long way to go on your fat loss journey. I'm not sure if it's a good idea to introduce Gear, Peds, GH...while using DNP and still have body fat. I would save those tools for when you are at 10-12% body fat.

So keep using DNP for as long as possible until you reach that goal. Try to do it slowly so you don't lose muscle or have large folds of skin.


----------



## SiberianOaf (Sep 21, 2022)

Beti ona said:


> It looks like you still have a long way to go on your fat loss journey. I'm not sure if it's a good idea to introduce Gear, Peds, GH...while using DNP and still have body fat. I would save those tools for when you are at 10-12% body fat.
> 
> So keep using DNP for as long as possible until you reach that goal. Try to do it slowly so you don't lose muscle or have large folds of skin.


Yep, thanks for the feedback and that's exactly my thoughts. 

As I said before - my main concern was losing muscles on the way while losing weight, so I tried DNP, and I've been curious to find out if I can build some while being on DNP after I tried DNP and got familiar with its effects. 
Pretty sure that I can do it and it works, but I'm not sure if I'll use it again. 

To be honest - I'm pretty happy with amount of muscles I'm having at the moment, so maybe I'll stick with dnp for some time untill I'll be at 100kgs or so - that's supposed to be around 15%bf with my current mass. Sticking to DNP comfort doses sounds like a not bad option.


----------

